# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  حكم من يلقب نفسه بـ"السلفى " أو "الأثرى " للشيخ الفوزان

## خالدمكي أبوعبدالملك

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وبعد 
سئل فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور / صالح بن فوزان الفوزان فى شرحه لكتاب العقيدة الطحاوية لابن أبى العز الحنفى ، سئل هذا السؤال :
بعض الناس يختم اسمه بـ " السلفي " أو " الأثري " فهل هذا من تزكية النفس أو هو موافق للشرع ؟
الجــــواب :
المطلوب أن الإنسان يتبع الحق ، المطلوب أن الإنسان يبحث عن الحق ويطلب الحق ويعمل به ، أما أنه يتسمى بأنه  " سلفى " أو " أثرى " أو ما أشبه ذلك فلا داعي لهذا ، الله يعلم سبحانه وتعالى " قل أتعلمون الله بدينكم والله يعلم ما فى السماوات والأرض والله بكل شئ عليم " (الحجرات :16) فالله يعلم ما فى السماوات والأرض والله بكل شئ عليم 
فالتسمى " سلفى ، أثرى " أو ما شابه ذلك ، هذا لا أصل له ، نحن ننظر إلى الحقيـقة ولا ننظر إلى القول والتسمى والدعاوى ، قد يقول : إنه سلفي وما هو بسلفي ، أو أثرى وما هو بأثري ، وقد يكون سلفياً أو أثرياً وهو ما قال : إنه أثرى أو سلفي .
فالنظر إلى الحقـائق لا إلى المسميات ولا إلى الدعاوى ، وعلى المسلم أن يلزم الأدب مع الله سبحانه وتعالى ، لما قالت الأعراب " آمنا " أنكر الله عليهم " قالت الأعراب آمنا قل لم تؤمنوا ولكن قولوا أسلمنا "  ولكن قولوا أسلمنا ، الله أنكر عليهم أن يسموا ويصفوا أنفسهم بالإيمان  وهم ما بعد وصلوا لهذه المرتبة ، أعراب جاءوا من البادية ويدّعون أنهم صاروا مؤمنين على طول ، لا. أسلموا دخلوا فى الإسلام ، وإذا استمروا وتعلموا دخل الإيمان في قلوبهم شيئاً فشيئا " ولما يدخل الإيمان في قلوبكم " وكلمة " لمّا " للشئ الذى يُتوقع ، يعنى سيدخل الإيمان ، لكن إنك تدّعيه من أول مرة هذه تزكية للنفس .
فلا حاجة إلى أن تقول : " أنا سلفي ، أنا أثرى " ، أنا كذا أنا كذا عليك أن تطلب الحق وتعمل به وتصلح النية والله سبحانه هو الذى يعلم الحقائق  .

----------


## أسـامة

جزاك الله خيرًا، وحفظ لنا الشيخ العلامة الفوزان... نفع الله به.
كنت أتحدث منذ قليل مع أحد الشيوخ الفضلاء حول هذه النقطة تحديدًا.
قال الله تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: مِلَّةَ أَبِيكُمْ إِبْرَاهِيمَ هُوَ سَمَّاكُمُ الْمُسْلِمِينَ مِنْ قَبْلُ وَفِي هَذَا :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: 
فهكذا تكون التسمية صحيحة، وأما المخالف فيتسمى بما يتبع، كما ظهرت فتنة الخوارج سموا بالخوارج تمييزا لهم، وكذلك القدرية والجبرية، والمعتزلة وغير ذلك.
فعرف المتمسك بالأثر والسنة وانتهج الاتباع، ممن انتهج الابتداع.
ونظرًا لأن هناك بعض من يدعي أنه من أهل السنة وما هو منها.. فيجوز لك أن تسأله: ءأنت سلفي أم أشعري؟
الدعوة السلفية دعوة لتصحيح المعتقد، والعودة إلى القرآن والسنة على فهم  ونهج السلف.
فأنا وأنت سلفيون ولكن... !!!!
نحن سلفيون المعتقد... ولكن هل نحن سلفيون في العمل؟ كلا والله...!
فهذا الإطلاق لا يصح إلا في أحوال ومقيد... لا على هذا الإطلاق الذي يقول به البعض.
فإنه إن كان سلفي المعتقد... فهيهات أن يكون سلفي في شأنه كله.
والله المستعان.

----------


## وادي الذكريات

التسمي بالسلفي :
إحداث في دين الله عز وجل .
وتزكية للنفس . 
ومخالفة للقرآن والسنة .
حتى الدليل العقلي الوحيد الذي مع المخالف : وهو التمييز !
دخلت هذه التسمية أهل البدع والأهواء فلا يوجد بها تمييز !
ولها أسوا الأثر على نشر منهج السلف الصالح .
فبمجرد ذكرك للناس أنك سلفي ،، ينفر منك الناس إلا من رحم الله !

----------


## ربوع الإسـلام

> فبمجرد ذكرك للناس أنك سلفي ،، ينفر منك الناس إلا من رحم الله !


وهذا ناتجٌ مِنْ نتائج تشويه البعض لكلمة (السلف) ، والله المستعان ..



> نحن سلفيون المعتقد... ولكن هل نحن سلفيون في العمل؟ كلا والله...!
> فإنه إن كان سلفي المعتقد... فهيهات أن يكون سلفي في شأنه كله.
> والله المستعان.


أحسنت يا أخي المفضال الكريم ، أحسن الله إليك ..

شكر الله لكم الأخ صاحب الموضوع الكريم ، وحفظ الشيخ وبارك به وبعلمه ..

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

(( هو سماكم المسلمين من قبل )). [الحج : 78].
(( وقال إنني من المسلمين)). [فصلت : 33].
(( قل إن صلاتي ونسكي ومحياي ومماتي لله رب العالمين - لا شريك له وبذلك أمرت وأنا أول المسلمين )). [الأنعام : 163].
((فإن توليتم فما سألتكم من أجر إن أجري إلا على الله وأمرت أن أكون من المسلمين )). [يونس : 72].
((إنما أمرت أن أعبد رب هذه البلدة الذي حرمها وله كل شيء وأمرت أن أكون من المسلمين )). [النمل : 91].
أحسنت أخي أسامة

----------


## الاوزاعي

كم من سلفي لم يقل: أنا السلفي!
وكم من خلفي قال: أنا السلفي!
العبرة بالاتباع لا بمجرد التسمية
فكم من صاحب لاسم حسن وصاحبه قبيح الجوهر والمعدن!
وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## وادي الذكريات

العجيب أن الذي يقول بجواز التسمي بالسلفي أو الأثري !!
تجده إن شاء الله تعالى دائمًا  يقول : 
العلم قال الله قال رسوله قال الصحابة هم اولوا العرفان 
ما العلم نصبك للخلاف سفاهة بين النصوص وبين قول فلان .
وياحذ بهذا الضابط في كل المسائل !!
وعندما ياتي الكلام على هذه المسألة !
كأن لسان حاله : 
العلم قال شيوخنا قال شيوخنا هم اولوا العرفان .
ما العلم نصبك للخلاف سفاهة بين قول شيوخنا وقول فلان !

أين الإستدلال بقول الله عز وجل ؟
أين الإستدلال بقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟
أين الإستدلال بأقوال وأفعال الصحابة رضي الله عنهم ؟

----------


## خالدمكي أبوعبدالملك

وعندما ياتي الكلام على هذه المسألة !
كأن لسان حاله : 
العلم قال شيوخنا قال شيوخنا هم اولوا العرفان .
ما العلم نصبك للخلاف سفاهة بين قول شيوخنا وقول فلان !
أحسنت أيها القارئ الكريم "صدى الذكريات "
فكم حاورنا أمثال هؤلاء بالحجة والدليل من القرءان والسنة ، فما كان جوابهم إلا :
شيخى فلان " جبل العقيدة " قال كده 
وشيخى فلان " بحر السنة " أفتى بذلك ...... وهلم جرا
تمجيد غريب لأشخاص ، وازدراء وانتقاص لآخرين .. سبحان الله !!!
ومع ذلك يقول : أنا أتبع السلف فى كل ما يقولونه . كذبوا والله

----------


## ابو معاذ الاثرى

لماذا التسمي بالسلفي للشيخ العلامة محدث العصر الألباني رحمه الله


قل باختصار أنا { سلفي }

محدث العصر الإمام الألباني – رحمه الله



سئل محدث العصر العلامة الشيخ محمد ناصرالدين الألباني – رحمه الله :



س: لماذا التسمي بالسلفية؟ أهي دعوة حزبية أم طائفية أو مذهبية ؟ أم هي فرقة جديدة في الإسلام ؟



الجواب: إن كلمة السلف معروفة في لغة العرب وفي لغة الشرع؛ وما يهمنا هنا هو بحثها من الناحية الشرعية:

فقد صح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال في مرض موته للسيدة فاطمة رضي الله عنها : "فاتقي الله واصبري، ونعم السلف أنا لك" .



ويكثر استعمال العلماء لكلمة السلف، وهذا أكثر من أن يعد ويحصى، وحسبنا مثالاً واحداً وهو ما يحتجون به في محاربة البدع:

وكل خير في اتباع من سلف وكل شر في ابتداع من خلف.



ولكن هناك من مدعي العلم من ينكر هذه النسبة زاعماً أن لا أصل لها! فيقول: {لايجوز للمسلم أن يقول : أنا سلفي } وكأنه يقول : {لا يجوز أن يقول مسلم: أنا متبع للسلف الصالح فيما كانوا عليه من عقيدة وعبادة وسلوك} .



لا شك أن مثل هذا الإنكار ـ لو كان يعنيه ـ يلزم منه التبرؤ من الإسلام الصحيح الذي كان عليه سلفنا الصالح، وعلى رأسهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كما يشير الحديث المتواتر الذي في الصحيحين وغيرهما عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم : "خير الناس قرني، ثم الذين يلونهم ، ثم الذين يلونهم" .



فلا يجوز لمسلم أن يتبرأ من الانتساب إلى السلف الصالح ، بينما لو تبرأ من أية نسبة أخرى لم يمكن لأحد من أهل العلم أن ينسبه إلى كفر أو فسوق.



والذي ينكر هذه التسمية نفسه، ترى ألا ينتسب إلى مذهب من المذاهب ؟! سواء أكان هذا المذهب متعلقاً بالعقيدة أو بالفقه ؟



فهو إما أن يكون أشعرياً أو ماتريدياً، وإما أن يكون من أهل الحديث أو حنفياً أو شافعياً أو مالكياً أو حنبلياً؛ مما يدخل في مسمى أهل السنة والجماعة، مع أن الذي ينتسب إلى المذهب الأشعري أو المذاهب الأربعة، فهو ينتسب إلى أشخاص غير معصومين بلا شك، وإن كان منهم العلماء الذين يصيبون، فليت شعري هلا أنكر مثل هذه الانتسابات إلى الأفراد غير المعصومين ؟



وأما الذي ينتسب إلى السلف الصالح، فإنه ينتسب إلى العصمة ـ على وجه العموم ـ وقد ذكر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من علامات الفرقة الناجية أنها تتمسك بما كان عليه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وما كان عليه أصحابه .



فمن تمسك به كان يقيناً على هدى من ربه ... ولا شك أن التسمية الواضحة الجلية المميزة البينة هي أن نقول : أنا مسلم على الكتاب والسنة وعلى منهج سلفنا الصالح، وهي أن تقول باختصار : {أنا سلفي} " .الى هنا انتهى كلام الشيخ العلامه الالبانى رحمه الله كلام يكتب بماء العين كلام وافى فى الرد على من انكر هذه التسميه   رحم الله شيخنا الكريم وجعله فى اعلى عليين انه على كل شئ قدير 
(السلفى ابو معاذ)

----------


## أسـامة

> الدعوة السلفية دعوة لتصحيح المعتقد، والعودة إلى القرآن والسنة على فهم  ونهج السلف.
> فأنا وأنت سلفيون ولكن... !!!!
> نحن سلفيون المعتقد... ولكن هل نحن سلفيون في العمل؟ كلا والله...!
> فهذا الإطلاق لا يصح إلا في أحوال ومقيد... لا على هذا الإطلاق الذي يقول به البعض.
> فإنه إن كان سلفي المعتقد... فهيهات أن يكون سلفي في شأنه كله.
> والله المستعان.


هلا قرأت يا أبا معاذ؟

----------


## ابو معاذ الاثرى

نعم اخى اسامه الاصل الذى يبنى عليه قبول الاعمال هو المعتقد الصحيح(لا يقبل الله من قوم شريعتهم الا اذا صحت عقيدتهم )اما ان اكون سلفى فى العمل فهذا من الصعب ولاكن بوجود العقيده السلفيه اسعى الى ان اكون سلفى العمل ايضا ولاانكر عليك كلامك انما كنت اوجه كلامى الى الذين ينكرون التسميه كليا و اولا واخيرا اشكرك اخى اسامه على المتابعه

----------


## أبو عبيدة التونسي

يا أخي كلام أهل العلم لا يؤخذ هكذا بدون تحر عن مراد قائله , فالأولى النظر في مجمعوع كلام العالم أو فتاواه في الباب , فلا شك أن مراد الشيخ من الكلام الذي نقلته اذا ما تعلق الامر بتزكية للنفس أو إذا خالفت دعواه حاله 

وها أنت أتيت بفتوى واحدة في عدم تسويغ هذه النسبة , وانظر بكم سآتيك من فتوى للشيخ صالح الفوزان نفسه في جواز الانتساب للسلفية والتسمي بها 


*الفتوى الأولى* 


 *قال في محاضرة ألقاها في حوطة سدير عام 1416هـ بعنوان {التحذير من البدع } الشريط الثاني، وذلك جواباً على سؤال نصه : 
*
 *"فضيلة الشيخ، هل السلفية حزب من الأحزاب ؟ وهل الانتساب لهم مذموم؟. 
*
 *قال في الجواب: السلفية هي الفرقة الناجية هم أهل السنة والجماعة، ليست حزباً من الأحزاب التي تسمى الآن أحزاباً، وإنما هم جماعة، جماعة على السنة وعلى الدين، هم أهل السنة والجماعة، قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: {لاتزال طائفة من أمتى على الحق ظاهرين لا يضرهم من خذلهم ولا من خال فهم }، وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : {وستفترق هذه الأمة على ثلاث وسبعين فرقة كلها في النار إلا واحدة . قالوا من هي يا رسول الله ؟ قال : من كان على مثل ما أنا عليه اليوم وأصحابي}.*

 *فالسلفية طائفة على مذهب السلف على ماكان عليه الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه وهي ليست حزباً من الأحزاب العصرية الآن وإنما هي جماعة قديمة من عهد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم متوارثة مستمرة لا تزال على الحق ظاهرة إلى قيام الساعة كما أخبر صلى الله عليه وسلم ".*

 * 
**الفتوى الثانية 
*

 * وسئل– حفظه الله - : هل من تسمى بالسلفي يعتبر متحزباً؟.*
 
 *فأجاب : التسمّي بالسلفيه إذا كانت حقيقة لا بأس به، أما إذا كان مجرد دعوى؛ فإنه لا يجوز له أن يتمسى بالسلفية وهو على غير منهج السلف.*

 *فالأشاعرة – مثلا – يقولون: نحن أهل السنة والجماعة، وهذا غير صحيح؛ لأن الذي هم عليه ليس هو منهج أهل السنة والجماعة، كذلك المعتزلة يسمون أنفسهم بالموحدين.*
 
 *كل يدعي وصلاً لليلى ***             وليلى لا تقر لهم بذاكـا*

 *فالذي يزعم أنه على مذهب أهل السنة والجماعة يتبع طريق أهل السنة والجماعة ويترك المخالفين، أما أنه يريد أن يجمع بين ( الضب والنون) – كما يقولون -، أي: يجمع بين دواب الصحراء ودواب البحر؛ فلا يمكن هذا، أو يجمع بين النار والماء في كفه؛ فلا يجتمع أهل السنة والجماعة مع مذهب المخالفين لهم كالخوارج، والمعتزلة، والحزبيين ممن يسمونهم: (المسلم المعاصر)، وهو الذي يريد أن يجمع ظلالات أهل العصر مع منهج السلف، فـ(لا يصلح آخر هذه الأمة إلا ما أصلح أولها).*

 *فالحاصل أنه لا بد من تمييز الأمور وتمحيصها). 
*
 
*[الأجوبة المفيدة عن أسألة المناهج الجديدة ص:16]*
*
*الفتوى الثالثة

 
* وسئل– حفظه الله - :   يتردد على ألسنة بعض الناس أن فلانًا هذا سلفي، وفلانًا غير سلفي، فما المقصود بالمذهب السلفي؟ ومن أبرز من دعا إليه من علماء المسلمين؟ وهل يمكن تسميتهم بأهل السنة والجماعة أو الفرقة الناجية؟ ثم ألا يعتبر هذا من باب التزكية للنفس؟ 
* 
 *الجواب :* 

 *المقصود بالمذهب السلفي هو ما كان عليه سلف هذه الأمة من الصحابة والتابعين والأئمة المعتبرين من الاعتقاد الصحيح والمنهج السليم والإيمان الصادق والتمسك بالإسلام عقيدة وشريعة وأدبًا وسلوكًا؛ خلاف ما عليه المبتدعة والمنحرفون والمخرفون. 

ومن أبرز من دعا إلى مذهب السلف الأئمة الأربعة، وشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية، وتلاميذه، والشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب، وتلاميذه، وغيرهم من كل مصلح ومجدد، حيث لا يخلو زمان من قائم لله بحجة.* 

 *
ولا بأس من تسميتهم بأهل السنة والجماعة؛ فرقًا بينهم وبين أصحاب المذاهب المنحرفة. 

وليس هذا تزكية للنفس، وإنما هو من التمييز بين أهل الحق وأهل الباطل. 
*

الفتوى الرابعة

 * قال في كتابه البيان {ص 130} ما نصه: 
*
  *" . .. فهذان الحديثان يدلان على وجود الافتراق والانقسام والتميز بين السلف وأتباعهم وبين غيرهم .*
 *والسلف ومن سار على نهجهم مازالوا يميزون أتباع السنة عن غيرهم من المبتدعة والفرق الضالة، ويسمونهم أهل السنة والجماعة، وأتباع السلف الصالح، ومؤلفاتهم مملوءة بذلك ، حيث يردون على الفرق المخالفة لفرقة أهل السنة وأتباع السلف".*
 
الفتوى الخامسة

 *وقال في المصدر السابق أيضاً {ص 156 } : " كيف يكون التمذهب بالسلفية بدعة، والبدعة ضلالة ؟!وكيف يكون بدعة وهو اتباع لمذهب السلف، واتباع مذهبهم واجب بالكتاب والسنة ، وحق وهدى ؟!*
 *قال تعالى : {والسابقون الأولون من المهاجرين والأنصار والذين اتبعوهم بإحسان رضي الله عنهم ..}.*
 *وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : {عليكم بسنتي وسنة الخلفاء الراشدين ...}.*
 *فالتمذهب بمذهب السلف سنة وليس بدعة، وإنما البدعة التمذهب بغير مذهبهم".* 

الفتوى السادسة


 *وقال في المصدر السابق ص {133} في رده على قول البوطي : "إن السلفية لا تعني إلا مرحلة زمنية ".*

 *قال : "ونقول : هذا التفسير للسلفية بأنها مرحلة زمنية وليست جماعة تفسير غريب وباطل ، فهل يقال للمرحلة الزمنية بأنها سلفية ؟! هذا لم يقل به أحد م ن البشر ، وإنما تطلق السلفية على الجماعة المؤمنة الذين عاشوا في العصر الأول من عصور الإسلام والتزموا بكتاب الله وسنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم من المهاجرين والأنصار والذين اتبعوهم بإحسان ووصفهم الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بقوله : {خيركم قرني ثم الذين يلونهم ثم الذين يلونهم } الحديث، فهذا وصف لجماعة وليس لمرحلة زمنية ، ولما ذكر صلى الله عليه وسلم افتراق الأمة فيما بعد قال عن الفرق كلها: {إنها في النار إلا واحدة } .*
 *ووصف هذه الواحدة بأنها هي التي تتبع منهج السلف ، وتسير عليه ، فقال : {هم من كان على مثل ما أنا عليه اليوم وأصحابي ... } فدل على أن هناك جماعة سلفية سابقة، وجماعة متأخرة تتبعها في نهجها ، وهناك جماعات مخالفة لها متوعدة بالنار . .." .*


*
**وكلامه في الباب أكثر من هذا بكثير وهو واضح بين ولله الحمد في جواز التسمي بالسلفية والانتساب إليها , أما كلام كبار العلماء غيره كالشيخ ابن باز وابن عثيمين والألباني وعلماء اللجنة الدائمة وغيرهم من أهل العلم في جواز هذه التسمية , فحدث عن كثرته ولا حرج , ولولا الاطالة لنقلت ما بين يدي منه , ولكن فيما سبق كفاية ان شاء الله
*

----------


## وادي الذكريات

> لماذا التسمي بالسلفي للشيخ العلامة محدث العصر الألباني رحمه الله
> 
> 
> 
> 
> قل باختصار أنا { سلفي }
> 
> محدث العصر الإمام الألباني – رحمه الله
> 
> ...


بارك الله فيك ..
الشيخ له فتوى ناقضة لهذه الفتوى ، حيث قال فيها كما ذكره احد العلماء أنها (( موضة عصرية )) .
وكان الواجب نقل الفتوى الموافقة للكتاب والسنة والعقل الصحيح .
وليس نقل الفتوى المخالفة للكتاب والسنة وليس فيها أي دليل عقلي !
والسؤال أصلاً والله تعالى أعلم لعله استفز الشيخ فأجاب بمثل هذه الفتوى ! 
ومن من السلف الصالح استدل بهذا الحديث : [ نعم السلف أنا لك ] في التسمي بالسلفي ؟!!
من الذي روته أليست أم المؤمنين عائشة ؟ 
هل سمت نفسها عائشة السلفية ، والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان سلف لها بنص الحديث ؟!
هل سمت سيدتنا فاطمة رضي الله عنه نفسها " فاطمة السلفية " مع أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نعم السلف لها بنص الحديث ؟!
هل احد من الصحابة رضي الله عنهم كلهم تسمى بالسلفي بناء على هذا الحديث ؟!!
هل احد من الأئمة استدل بهذا الحديث على جواز التسمي بالسلفي !!
لا يوجد في المسلمين من أولهم لاخرهم في عصورهم من تسمى بالسلفي الا حوالى سبعة أشخاص في كتاب الأنساب كما ورد لنا والله تعالى أعلم !! 
وهناك من العلماء أنكر هذه التسمية الشخصية ، مثل الشيخ الفوزان ، الذي قال بالنص لا أصل لها ،، فهل تقول بناء على هذه الفتوى أن الشيخ الفوزان من مدعي العلم ؟! 
والدليل العقلي الذي استدل به الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله تعالى ، ليس صحيحاً لأن  هذه التسمية دخلتها أهل البدع والأهواء !
فكل طائفة ممن تسمى نفسها بالسلفية الآن ، تطعن في اختها إلا من رحم الله تعالى .
والإختلاف وصل بينهم في العقيدة !
فتسميتك انا فلان السلفي ، على الفور قد يتبادر للناس إما أنك من اهل الحق .
وإما أنك من الخوارج !
وإما أنك من المرجئة ! 
وإما أنك من الحزبيين !
وإما انك من غلاة التجريح ! 
فليس فيها أي تمييز الآن ،، لأنها دخلتها أهل البدع والأهواء !

----------


## وادي الذكريات

> يا أخي كلام أهل العلم لا يؤخذ هكذا بدون تحر عن مراد قائله , فالأولى النظر في مجمعوع كلام العالم أو فتاواه في الباب , فلا شك أن مراد الشيخ من الكلام الذي نقلته اذا ما تعلق الامر بتزكية للنفس أو إذا خالفت دعواه حاله 
> 
> 
> 
> وها أنت أتيت بفتوى واحدة في عدم تسويغ هذه النسبة , وانظر بكم سآتيك من فتوى للشيخ صالح الفوزان نفسه في جواز الانتساب للسلفية والتسمي بها  
> ...
> ...
> ...
> 
> ...


بارك الله تعالى فيك .. 
الشيخ الفوزان حفظه الله تعالى له فتاوى صريحة واضحة عن الفتاوي التي ذكرتها واستدل فيها بالكتاب والسنة حيث وصف الشيخ الفوزان التسمي بالسلفي بأنه : [ لا اصل له - تزكية للنفس - فيه اتهام للآخرين بانهم ليسوا على منهج السلف ] وقال يترك هذا الأمر ، ومن سمع فتوى الشيخ يعلم مدى إلحاحه في طلب الناس أن يتركوا هذا التسمي . 
والشيخ ابن عثيمين أنكر التسمي بالسلفي .
والشيخ ابن باز لما سئل : هل انت سلفي ؟
قال : لا ما قلت عن نفسي اني سلفي ولكن الناس قالوا عنى اني سلفي ، وقال : انا أقول إن شاء الله تعالى انا سلفي . 
فالشيخ رحمه الله تعالى خاف أن يصف نفسه لمرة واحدة فقط أنه سلفي لأنها تزكية للنفس .
وعندما وصف نفسه لمرة واحدة فقد استثنى فيها وقال : انا إن شاء الله تعالى سلفي .
فما بالك بمن هو أقل منه علما ويسمي نفسه ليل نهار بالسلفي !! 
والشيخ آمان الجامي : قال ان التسمي بالسلفي اسلوب رخبص !
والشيخ عبد العزيز الراجحي قال : ألقمه حجرا وقل له انك مسلم . 

وعلى فرض أن كل الشيوخ الأفاضل قالوا بجواز هذه التسمية ، فتكون فتاويهم خاطئة .
لأنهم لم يستدلوا بالقرآن والسنة .
بل القرآن والسنة وفعل السلف الصالح انفسهم ينكرون هذا التسمي .
والشيوخ الذين ذكرتهم ، ولله الحمد انكروا ذلك .

----------


## أبو عبيدة التونسي

أظن أن كلام الشيخ الفوزان الذي نقلته أصرح من الصراحة , وكذلك كلام بقية العلماء في جواز هذه النسبة والتسمي بها يعلمه القاصي والداني , فلا داعي للمكابرة


> وعلى فرض أن كل الشيوخ الأفاضل قالوا بجواز هذه التسمية ، فتكون فتاويهم خاطئة .
> *لأنهم لم يستدلوا بالقرآن والسن*ة .



لو عوضت هذه الجملة بالآتية لكان أبلغ في موافقة الواقع :
" وعلى فرض أن كل الشيوخ الأفاضل قالوا بجواز هذه التسمية ، فتكون فتاويهم خاطئة لأنهم خالفوا ما أراه "
فلم يلزمك أحد أخي بهذه التسمية إن كنت لا تريد التسمي بها , ولكن لا تحاول جاهدا حمل غيرك على ما تراه , أم أن التسمي بهذه التسمية يجعل صاحبها من أهل الضلال ؟؟؟
فأشهد الله وأشهدكم بأني سلفي ...

----------


## وادي الذكريات

> أظن أن كلام الشيخ الفوزان الذي نقلته أصرح من الصراحة , وكذلك كلام بقية العلماء في جواز هذه النسبة والتسمي بها يعلمه القاصي والداني , فلا داعي للمكابرة
> 
> 
> لو عوضت هذه الجملة بالآتية لكان أبلغ في موافقة الواقع :
> " وعلى فرض أن كل الشيوخ الأفاضل قالوا بجواز هذه التسمية ، فتكون فتاويهم خاطئة لأنهم خالفوا ما أراه "
> فلم يلزمك أحد أخي بهذه التسمية إن كنت لا تريد التسمي بها , ولكن لا تحاول جاهدا حمل غيرك على ما تراه , أم أن التسمي بهذه التسمية يجعل صاحبها من أهل الضلال ؟؟؟
> 
> فأشهد الله وأشهدكم بأني سلفي ...


قال الله عز وجل : هو سماكم المسلمين .
تركت تسمية رب العالمين لك وهي أحسن الأسماء !! واخترعت اسم لك باطل !!
قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : تسموا باسم الله الذي سماكم المسلمين المؤمنين عباد الله  .
تركت أمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، واخترعت اسم لك باطل !
هنيئًا لك اختراعك الباطل !!

----------


## رشيد الكيلاني

استوضح فحسب هل سمى ابن تيمية او احمد بن حمنبل او علماء الحديث والاثر او غيرهم الى قبل مئة عام احدهم نفسه بالسلفي علما ان ازمنتهم كانت تعج بالفرق والطوائف المختلفة فكان لازما على احدهم لاجل ان يتميز اسما وعملا عن بقية الطوائف بذلك بل قال شيخ الاسلام لايجوز امتحان الناس على اسماء لم ترد في قران او سنة هو سماكم المسلمين .............والحمد لله ونحن على معتقد اهل السنة والجماعة .

----------


## أسـامة

> استوضح فحسب هل سمى ابن تيمية او احمد بن حمنبل او علماء الحديث والاثر او غيرهم الى قبل مئة عام احدهم نفسه بالسلفي علما ان ازمنتهم كانت تعج بالفرق والطوائف المختلفة.


بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم.
من ناحية التسمي، فلم يحدث أن سمي أحد نفسه بـ(السلفي).
ولكن هذا الوصف قد استخدم في الذب عن بعض أهل العلم، كما هو موجود مثلا في كتاب "سير أعلام النبلاء" للإمام الحافظ الذهبي. وعلى سبيل المثال:
( وَمَا عَلِمْتُ يَعْقُوْبَ الفَسَوِيَّ إِلاَّ سَلَفِيّاً، وَقَدْ صَنَّفَ كِتَاباً صَغِيْراً فِي السُّنَّةِ. ) (13/183)
( وَصَحَّ عَنِ الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ِّ أَنَّهُ قَالَ:مَا شَيْءٌ أَبغضُ إِلَيَّ مِنْ عِلمِ الكَلاَمِ. قُلْتُ:لَمْ يَدْخلِ الرَّجُلُ أَبداً فِي علمِ الكَلاَمِ وَلاَ الجِدَالِ، وَلاَ خَاضَ فِي ذَلِكَ، بَلْ كَانَ سلفيّاً، سَمِعَ هَذَا القَوْلَ مِنْهُ أَبُو عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ السُّلَمِيُّ. ) (16/457)
فجواز النسبة صحيح.
وفيما أظن (والله تعالى أعلى وأعلم) أن سبب التسمية، واستخدام هذه النسبة، يرجع لمقولة الأشاعرة ومن نحا نحوهم: (طريقة السلف أسلم وطريقة الخلف أحكم) فاضطر أهل السنة لاستخدام نفس ما اصطلحوا عليه لبيان أن ما جاء به الأشاعرة يخالف ما كان عليه السلف.
لذا، لا تجد أحد يناظر أحد الروافض يقول له أنا سلفي، بل يقول: أنا سُّنيّ.
وإن وجدته يناظر أحد النصارى، يقول أنا مسلم.
وإن كان مع الأشاعرة يقول أنا سلفي.
وإن كان مع أحد المبتدعة، فيقول أنا من أهل السنة والجماعة.
وعلى ما سبق... فالجواز هو الصحيح.
ولكن من ناحية الإطلاق؟ فهذا لا يحسن. لما تقدم من كلام حوله في هذا الموضوع وفي غيره.
وكذلك، لا يعقل أن يكون أحد المنتديات، جميع من فيها يتسمى بالسلفي والأثري ونحو ذلك من التسميات... أفيوجد غيرهم في هذا المنتدى؟ فلنفرض وجود بعض المبتدعة الذين يندسون في وسط أهل السنة، أتظن أنه سيسمي نفسه فلان الأشعري؟ أو فلان الماتريدي؟
بالطبع لا.
إذن لم يستفاد من هذه التسمية شىء لتمييز السلفي عن المبتدع.
وكذلك تسمى بـ(السلفي) من يتستر تحت عباءة السلفية، والناس يقبلون كلامه وينخدعون فيه بسبب التسمية.
والله المستعان.

----------


## العاصمي من الجزائر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اخي الكريم يسعدني ان ازف اليك هذه الباقة من النقول المستفادة عن كتاب :

تبصير الخلف بشرعية الانتساب إلى السلف

أولاً : قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية ـ رحمه الله ـ في الفتاوى ج{4/149} في رده على قول العز بن عبدالسلام : \". . و.الآخر يتستر بمذهب السلف \" ، قال : \"لاعيب على من أظهر مذهب السلف وانتسب إليه واعتزى إليه ، بل يجب قبول ذلك منه بالاتفاق . فإن مذهب السلف لا يكون إلا حقاً ، فإن كان موافقاً له باطناً وظاهراً ، فهو بمنزلة المؤمن الذي هو على الحق باطناً وظاهراً ، وإن كان موافقاً له في الظاهر فقط دون الباطن فهو بمنزلة المنافق ، فتقبل منه علانيته وتوكل سريرته إلى الله ، فإنا لم نؤمر أن ننقب عن قلوب الناس ولا نشق بطونهم \" .
وقال في الفتوى الحموية ص {34} : \"واعلم أنه ليس في العقل الصريح ولا في شئ من النقل الصحيح ما يوجب مخالفة الطريقة السلفية أصلاً . . \" 

ثانياً : كثيراً ما يذكر الذهبي ـ رحمه الله ـ هذه النسبة عند ترجمة العلماء ، فمن ذلك أنه لما ترجم لأبي طاهر السِّلفي كما في السير {21/6} قال : \" . . . فالسَّلَفي مستفاد مع السَّلفي ـ بفتحتين ـ وهو من كان على مذهب السلف \" .

وقال لما ترجم لابن لصلاح ـ رحمه الله ـ في التذكرة {4/1431} قال : \"قلت ـ أي الذهبي ـ وكان سلفياً حسن الاعتقاد كافا عن تأويل المتكلمين مؤمناً بما ثبت من النصوص غير خائض ولا معمق . . . \".

وقال في السير {13/380} عند كلامه على ما يحتاج إليه الحافظ : \" قلت ـ أي الذهبي ـ: “الأمانة جزء من الدين ، والضبط داخل في الحذق ، فالذي يحتاج إليه الحافظ أن يكون تقياً ذكياً . . .، زكياً حيياً ، سلفياً ...\" .

وقال في السير أيضاً {16/457} عند ترجمة الدارقطني : \"وصح عن الدارقطني أنه قال : ما شئ أبغض إلي من علم الكلام . سمع هذا القول منه أبو عبدالرحمن السلمي . قال الذهبي : \"قلت : لم يدخل الرجل أبداً في علم الكلام ولا الجدال ، ولا خاض في ذلك ، بل كان سلفياً ...\" .

وقال في معجم الشيوخ عند ترجمة محمد بن محمد بن المفضل البهراني ترجمة رقم {843}: \". . . وكان ديناً خيراً سلفياً مهيباً تام الشكل . . .\" .
وقال في معجم الشيوخ أيضاً عند ترجمة يحيى بن إسحاق بن خليل الشيباني رقم {957}: “وكان عارفاً بالمذاهب خيراً متواضعاً سلفياً حميد الأحكام . . . \".
وقال في السير {13/183} في ترجمة يعقوب بن سفيان الفسوي رقم {106} : \". . . وما علمت يعقوب الفسوي إلا سلفياً . . .\".

ثالثاً : كثيراً ما ينسب بعض الأئمة نفسه أو غيره إلى الأثر ، فيقول : {الأثري} وهي نسبة تساوي السلفي من ذلك أن الإمام الحافظ الذهبي ـ رحمه الله ـ لما ترجم للإمام أبي إسماعيل عبدالله بن محمد الهروي كما في السير {18/506} قال : 
\". . . وكان شيخ الإسلام أثرياً قُحَّاً ينال من المتكلمة \".
وقد انتسب إليه كثير من الأئمة العلماء رحمهم الله .

رابعاً : قال الشيخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب ـ رحمه الله ـ \" فنحن والحمد لله متبعون غير مبتدعين ، مقلدون للكتاب والسنة وصالح سلف الأمة على مذهب أهل السنة والجماعة الذي هو أمر الله ورسوله \". 
[عقيدة الشيخ محمد عبدالوهاب السلفية للشيخ صالح العبود ص 220]

ويقول الشيخ عبدالله ابن الشيخ محمد عبدالوهاب : \"مذهبنا في أصول الدين مذهب أهل السنة والجماعة ، وطريقتنا طريقة السلف التي هي الطريق الأسلم بل والأعلم والأحكم خلافاً لمن قال : طريق الخلف أعلم \" [الدرر السنية 1/126]
وقال ابناه الشيخ حسين والشيخ عبدالله لما سئلا عن عقيدته : 
\"عقيدة الشيخ ـ رحمه الله تعالى ـ الذي يدين الله بها هي عقيدتنا وديننا الذي ندين الله به وهو عقيدة سلف الأمة وأئمتها من الصحابة والتابعين لهم بإحسان وهو اتباع ما دل عليه الدليل من كتاب الله تعالى وسنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم \" [الدرر السنية 1/122ـ123]


خامساً : قال العلامة الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن باز ـ رحمه الله ـ : \"وليست الوهابية مذهباً خامساً كما يزعمه الجاهلون والمغرضون وإنما هي دعوة إلى العقيدة السلفية وتجديد لما درس من معالم الإسلام والتوحيد \" [فتاواه 3/1306]
وقال في وصيته لبعض طلاب العلم : \"ونوصيك بالالتحاق بالجامعة الإسلامية بالمدينة المنورة فهي جامعة سلفية تعلم طلابها عقيدة أهل السنة والجماعة \" .
[فتاواه 1/98]

سادساً : جاء في فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة رقم {6149} {2/164} : 

\"س / أريد تفسيراً لكلمة السلف ومن هم السلفيون . . . ؟ 
ج / السلف هم أهل السنة والجماعة المتبعون لمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم من الصحابة رضي الله عنهم ومن سار على نهجهم إلى يوم القيامة ، ولما سئل صلى الله عن الفرقة الناجية قال : \"هم من كان على مثل ما أنا عليه اليوم وأصحابي . . . .\" .
وجاء في الفتوى رقم {1361} {1/165} :
\"س / ما هي السلفية وما رأيكم فيها ؟ 
ج / السلفية نسبة إلى السلف والسلف هم صحابة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأئمة الهدى من أهل القرون الثلاثة الأولى {رضي الله عنهم} الذين شهد لهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بالخير في قوله : {خير الناس قرني ثم الذين يلونهم ثم الذين يلونهم ثم يجئ أقوام تسبق شهادة أحدهم يمينه ويمينه شهادته} رواه الإمام أحمد في مسنده والبخاري ومسلم ، والسلفيون جمع سلفي نسبة إلى السلف ، وقد تقدم معناه وهم الذين ساروا على منهاج السلف من اتباع الكتاب والسنة والدعوة إليهما والعمل بهما فكانوا بذلك أهل السنة والجماعة .
وبالله التوفيق وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم \".
اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والافتاء 

عضو عضو نائب رئيس اللجنة الرئيس
عبدالله بن قعودعبدالله بن غديان عبدالرزاق عفيفي عبدالعزيز بن باز 




سابعاً : قال العلامة الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين في شرح العقيدة الواسطية {1/53ـ54} ما نصه : \". . .يخطئ من يقول : إن أهل السنة والجماعة ثلاثة : سلفيون ، وأشعريون ، وماتريديون ، فهذا خطأ نقول : كيف يكون الجميع أهل سنة وهم مختلفون !! فماذا بعد الحق إلا الضلال ، وكيف يكونون أهل سنة وكل واحد يرد على الآخر ؟! هذا لا يمكن إلا إذا أمكن الجمع بين الضدين . فنعم وإلا فلا شك أن أحدهم وحده هو صاحب السنة . فمن هو ؟! الأشعرية ؟ أم الماتريدية ؟ أم السلفية ؟ نقول : من وافق السنة فهو صاحب السنة ، ومن خالف السنة فليس صاحب سنة ، فنحن نقول : السلف هم أهل السنة والجماعة ولا يصدق الوصف على غيرهم أبداً ، والكلمات تعتبر بمعانيها . لننظر كيف نسمي من خالف السنة أهل السنة لا يمكن ، وكيف يمكن أن نقول : عن ثلاث طوائف مختلفة إنهم مجتمعون فأين الاجتماع ؟ فأهل السنة والجماعة هم السلف معتقداً حتى المتأخر إلى يوم القيامة إذا كان على طريق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه فإنه سلفي \" .

وقال في شرح العقيدة السفارينية الشريط الأول ما نصه : \"من هم أهل الأثر ؟ هم الذين اتبعوا الأثار ، اتبعوا الكتاب والسنة وأقوال الصحابة رضي الله عنهم وهذا لا يتأتى في أي فرقة من الفرق إلا على السلفيين الذين التزموا طريق السلف . . . \".


ثامناً : قال العلامة المحدث الشيخ محمد ناصرالدين الألباني - رحمه الله - في جوابه على سؤال نصه : 
\"لماذا التسمي بالسلفية ؟ أهي دعوة حزبية أم طائفية أو مذهبية ؟ أم هي فرقة جديدة في الإسلام ؟ 
الجواب . قال : إن كلمة السلف معروفة في لغة العرب وفي لغة الشرع ؛ وما يهمنا هنا هو بحثها من الناحية الشرعية :
فقد صح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال في مرض موته للسيدة فاطمة رضي الله عنها : \"فاتقي الله واصبري ، ونعم السلف أنا لك \" .
ويكثر استعمال العلماء لكلمة السلف ، وهذا أكثر من أن يعد ويحصى ، وحسبنا مثالاً واحداً وهو ما يحتجون به في محاربة البدع :
وكل خير في اتباع من سلف وكل شر في ابتداع من خلف
ولكن هناك من مدعي العلم من ينكر هذه النسبة زاعماً أن لا أصل لها! فيقول : {لايجوز للمسلم أن يقول : أنا سلفي } وكأنه يقول : {لا يجوز أن يقول مسلم : أنا متبع للسلف الصالح فيما كانوا عليه من عقيدة وعبادة وسلوك} .
لا شك أن مثل هذا الإنكار ـ لو كان يعنيه ـ يلزم منه التبرؤ من الإسلام الصحيح الذي كان عليه سلفنا الصالح ، وعلى رأسهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كما يشير الحديث المتواتر الذي في الصحيحين وغيرهما عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم : \"خير الناس قرني ، ثم الذين يلونهم ، ثم الذين يلونهم \" .
فلا يجوز لمسلم أن يتبرأ من الانتساب إلى السلف الصالح ، بينما لو تبرأ من أية نسبة أخرى لم يمكن لأحد من أهل العلم أن ينسبه إلى كفر أو فسوق .
والذي ينكر هذه التسمية نفسه ، ترى ألا ينتسب إلى مذهب من المذاهب ؟! سواء أكان هذا المذهب متعلقاً بالعقيدة أو بالفقه ؟
فهو إما أن يكون أشعرياً أو ماتريدياً ، وإما أن يكون من أهل الحديث أو حنفياً أو شافعياً أو مالكياً أو حنبلياً ؛ مما يدخل في مسمى أهل السنة والجماعة ، مع أن الذي ينتسب إلى المذهب الأشعري أو المذاهب الأربعة ، فهو ينتسب إلى أشخاص غير معصومين بلا شك ، وإن كان منهم العلماء الذين يصيبون ، فليت شعري هلا أنكر مثل هذه الانتسابات إلى الأفراد غير المعصومين ؟
وأما الذي ينتسب إلى السلف الصالح ، فإنه ينتسب إلى العصمة ـ على وجه العموم ـ وقد ذكر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من علامات الفرقة الناجية أنها تتمسك بما كان عليه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وما كان عليه أصحابه .
فمن تمسك به كان يقيناً على هدى من ربه . . . ولا شك أن التسمية الواضحة الجلية المميزة البينة هي أن نقول : أنا مسلم على الكتاب والسنة وعلى منهج سلفنا الصالح ، وهي أن تقول باختصار : {أنا سلفي} \" .[مجلة الأصالة العدد التاسع ص 86 ـ87 ]

تاسعاً : قال الشيخ صالح الفوزان في كتابه البيان {ص 130} ما نصه: 
\". . . فهذان الحديثان يدلان على وجود الافتراق والانقسام والتميز بين السلف وأتباعهم وبين غيرهم .
والسلف ومن سار على نهجهم مازالوا يميزون أتباع السنة عن غيرهم من المبتدعة والفرق الضالة ، ويسمونهم أهل السنة والجماعة ، وأتباع السلف الصالح ، ومؤلفاتهم مملوءة بذلك ، حيث يردون على الفرق المخالفة لفرقة أهل السنة وأتباع السلف \".
وقال أيضاً {ص 156} : \". . . كيف يكون التمذهب بالسلفية بدعة، والبدعة ضلالة ؟!وكيف يكون بدعة وهو اتباع لمذهب السلف ، واتباع مذهبهم واجب بالكتاب والسنة ، وحق وهدى ؟!
قال تعالى : 
{والسابقون الأولون من المهاجرين والأنصار والذين اتبعوهم بإحسان رضي الله عنهم . . } .
وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : {عليكم بسنتي وسنة الخلفاء الراشدين . .}.
فالتمذهب بمذهب السلف سنة وليس بدعة ، وإنما البدعة التمذهب بغير مذهبهم\".
وقال في المصدر السابق ص {133} في رده على قول البوطي : \"إن السلفية لا تعني إلا مرحلة زمنية \".
قال : \"ونقول : هذا التفسير للسلفية بأنها مرحلة زمنية وليست جماعة تفسير غريب وباطل ، فهل يقال للمرحلة الزمنية بأنها سلفية ؟! هذا لم يقل به أحد من البشر ، وإنما تطلق السلفية على الجماعة المؤمنة الذين عاشوا في العصر الأول من عصور الإسلام والتزموا بكتاب الله وسنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم من المهاجرين والأنصار والذين اتبعوهم بإحسان ووصفهم الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بقوله : {خيركم قرني ثم الذين يلونهم ثم الذين يلونهم } الحديث ، فهذا وصف لجماعة وليس لمرحلة زمنية ، ولما ذكر صلى الله عليه وسلم افتراق الأمة فيما بعد قال عن الفرق كلها : {إنها في النار إلا واحدة } .
ووصف هذه الواحدة بأنها هي التي تتبع منهج السلف ، وتسير عليه ، فقال : {هم من كان على مثل ما أنا عليه اليوم وأصحابي . . . } فدل على أن هناك جماعة سلفية سابقة ، وجماعة متأخرة تتبعها في نهجها ، وهناك جماعات مخالفة لها متوعدة بالنار . . . \" .

وقال في محاضرة ألقاها في حوطة سدير عام 1416هـ بعنوان {التحذير من البدع } الشريط الثاني، وذلك جواباً على سؤال نصه : 
\"فضيلة الشيخ . هل السلفية حزب من الأحزاب ؟ وهل الانتساب لهم مذموم؟. 
قال في الجواب : السلفية هي الفرقة الناجية هم أهل السنة والجماعة ، ليست حزباً من الأحزاب التي تسمى الآن أحزاباً ، وإنما هم جماعة ، جماعة على السنة وعلى الدين ، هم أهل السنة والجماعة ، قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : {لاتزال طائفة من أمتى على الحق ظاهرين لا يضرهم من خذلهم ولا من خالفهم } ، وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : {وستفترق هذه الأمة على ثلاث وسبعين فرقة كلها في النار إلا واحدة . قالوا من هي يا رسول الله ؟ قال : من كان على مثل ما أنا عليه اليوم وأصحابي}.
فالسلفية طائفة على مذهب السلف على ماكان عليه الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه وهي ليست حزباً من الأحزاب العصرية الآن وإنما هي جماعة قديمة من عهد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم متوارثة مستمرة لا تزال على الحق ظاهرة إلى قيام الساعة كما أخبر صلى الله عليه وسلم \".

عاشراً : قال الشيخ محمد أمان الجامي ـ رحمه الله ـ في الصفات الإلهية ص { 64 ـ65} : \"ويتضح مما تقدم أن مدلول السلفية أصبح اصطلاحاً معروفاً يطلق على طريقة الرعيل الأول ومن يقتدون بهم في تلقي العلم ، وطريقة فهمه وبطبيعة الدعوة إليه . فلم يعد إذاً محصوراً في دور تاريخي معين. بل يجب أن يفهم على أنه مدلول مستمر استمرار الحياة وضرورة انحصار الفرقة الناجية في علماء الحديث والسنة وهم أصحاب هذا المنهج وهي لا تزال باقية إلى يوم القيامة من قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : {لاتزال طائفة من أمتى منصورين على الحق لا يضرهم من خالفهم ولا من خذلهم}\".


حادي عشر : قال الشيخ صالح بن عبدالله العبود في كتابه عقيدة الشيخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب السلفية ص {1/254ـ255} : \"إن المراد من التعبير بالسلفية هو اتباع طريقة السلف الصالح من هذه الأمة المسلمة الذين هم أهل السنة والجماعة ومعنى ذلك هو الإجماع والاجتماع على اتباع سنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وآثاره باطناً وظاهراً واتباع سبيل السابقين الأولين من المهاجرين والأنصار الذين اتبعوهم بإحسان . . . \"الخ .

ثاني عشر : قال الشيخ بكر بن عبدالله أبو زيد في حكم الانتماء ص{90}:
\"وإذا قيل {السلف} أو {السلفيون} أو لجادتهم {السلفية} ، فهي هنا نسبة إلى السلف الصالح جميع الصحابة ـ رضي الله عنهم ـ فمن تبعهم بإحسان ، دون من مالت بهم الأهواء بعد الصحابة ـ رضي الله عنهم ـ من الخلوف الذين انشقوا عن السلف الصالح باسم أو رسم ، ومن هنا قيل لهم {الخلف} والنسبة {خلفي} والثابتون على منهاج النبوة نسبوا إلى سلفهم الصالح في ذلك فقيل لهم {السلف، والسلفيون} والنسبة إليهم {سلفي} \".
وقال في حلية طالب العلم ص {12} : \"كن سلفياً على الجادة ، على طريق السلف الصالح من الصحابة رضي الله عنهم ، فمن بعدهم ممن قفا أثرهم في جميع أبواب الدين ؛ من التوحيد ، والعبادات ، ونحوها ، متميزاً بالتزام آثار رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وتوظيف السنن على نفسك ، وترك الجدال ، والمراء ، والخوض في علم الكلام، وما يجلب الآثام ، ويصد عن الشرع\" .

ثالث عشر : وقال الدكتور إبراهيم بن عامر الرحيلي في كتابه {موقف أهل السنة والجماعة من أهل الأهواء والبدع} ـ رسالة دكتوراه ـ بإشراف الأستاذ الدكتور الشيخ : أحمد عطية الغامدي {1/63 }، قال : \"وليس من الابتداع في شئ أن يتسمى أهل السنة بـ {السلفي}؛ بل إن مصطلح السلف يساوي تماماً مصطلح أهل السنة والجماعة، ويدرك ذلك بتأمل اجتماع كل من المصطلحين في حق الصحابة فهم السلف، وهم أهل السنة والجماعة\".

وقال صلاح الدين مقبول في كتابه دعوة شيخ الإسلام{1/57} : \"إن السلفية هي العودة بالأمة إلى الكتاب والسنة على منهج السلف الصالح ، في العقيدة والعمل ، والسياسة والاجتماع ، والمعيشة والاقتصاد، وغيرها من نواحي الحياة .
وهي تمثل تعاليم الإسلام النقية من أكدار الجمود والركود ، والشرك والوثنية ، والبدع والأهواء ، والخرافات والأوهام ، والعادات والتقاليد.
وهي تعبير دقيق عن الإسلام الخالص ، الخالي من الشوائب كلها .
ولم يخل أي عصر من عصور التأريخ من القرون المشهود لها بالخير حتى الآن من حملة المذهب السلفي ، الذي هو التعبير الأدق عن الاعتصام بالكتاب والسنة عقيدة وعملاً ، ومنهجاً وسلوكاً \".

----------

